# My Red Eyed Tree Frog Tank (updated pics)



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

My tank has grown in quite a bit since it's creation in February! It took alot of work settling on its final design if you can remember! :lol2:




























My red eyes seem to like it!


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Absolutely stunning tank, once again!:no1:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, wish my vivs were as good as yours!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats amazing! Wish I would do something like that!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

wow stunning


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Red Eye Tree Frogs are by far my favorite, post pics! and let me buy one


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Fantastic effort!


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

wow :2thumb: that's beautiful.


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

lovely tank, i like the mushrooms, i was going to buy some of them but dartfrog sold out


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Stunning,well done :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

It has grown in really well, Andaroo...fab. :no1:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Lovely job mate! Would love to see your take on a pdf tank


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That really is stunning!!:notworthy:


----------



## nessa (Mar 30, 2010)

looking great :2thumb:


----------

